# Looking for a job



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi there, 

My husband came to australia with a partner visa and his been looking for a job however no one will hire him because his not so fluent with english. 

i dont know how to motivate him anymore im like 9 months is nothing dont worry but he feels bad because he doesnt have a full time job. 

Does anyone know cafes/restuarants who hire migrants?


----------



## Oliver Brown (May 9, 2020)

if his English not so good, a cafe/restaurant kitchen job is more suitable than floor staff. Also try start with a casual job in his profession. we can learn through working.


----------



## Oliver Brown (May 9, 2020)

Hey mate, Have you got a full licence? If yes, Then you can drive taxi, uber, buses and mini trucks. I saw an advertisement on seek employee looking for a taxi driver. here is seek link to apply: https://www.seek.com.au/job/4133023...estToken=9c7ad5ab-179a-46b8-a19b-6526f577ae23 or you can go to their website directly too Canberra Cabs


----------



## JJ2020 (Jul 22, 2020)

I holding master degree and had high paid post in Singapore before migrate to Australia. Went to few interviews and the local employer offer me paid rate $19.50 which is my first job 10+ Yrs ago paid rate. And I am jobless for 2years, thinking to operate own small business soon.


----------



## snguyen (Jul 15, 2020)

Which industry are you in, JJ2020 ?


----------



## ismt (Jan 11, 2021)

I think he can do work as aged care worker. Fore more visit ismt sydney


----------



## Dilan77 (Jul 15, 2021)

ask for help from professionals


----------

